# One Question About Arriving To BMQ



## Boersma (11 Jul 2012)

It has probably already been answered before, but do I, or the Forces pay for my transportation costs to arrive at BMQ?

Thanks.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jul 2012)

Boersma said:
			
		

> It has probably already been answered before,



Yes.



> but do I, or the Forces pay for my transportation costs to arrive at BMQ?



The CF.


----------



## Boersma (11 Jul 2012)

That's I needed for an answer. Thank you very much!


----------

